# Boiled Fruit Cake & Lemon Curd



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

While I was on a visit to my (Aussie) mom in Arkansas last week, she gave me my Grandmother's 2 recipes she still has on her original recipe cards, so I thought I'd pass them along. The lemon curd requires no interpretation, but the fruit cake (the fruit being sultanas and currants, not your typical fruitcake that people usually don't like) is fading too much to read easily. So here's a typed recipe:

*Boiled Fruit Cake*
Put 1 c. each of currants, sultanas, brown sugar and water in pan and boil for about 2 minutes, stirring frequently. Add 1/4# butter (1 stick in U.S.), 1 teaspoon baking soda, 2-1/2 t. mixed spices*, 1 c. sifted plain flour, 1 c. self rising flour, and 3 eggs, beaten.

Put in a greased loaf pan at 325°-350° F for an hour (she has called for a "moderate" oven).

* in Australia, they have jars of what is called mixed spices. In the U.S., I'm not sure we do, but my mom thinks pumpkin pie spice is probably very close.

In the lemon butter recipe, you'd substitute cornstarch where it says Mazena or corn flour.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these heritage recipes. I will try to make them.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Isuel said:


> Thank you for sharing these heritage recipes. I will try to make them.


You're welcome - I need to try them myself!


----------



## uk betty (Jul 18, 2014)

Sultans are white raisins in South Carolina.


----------



## uk betty (Jul 18, 2014)

I haven't found currants here but I suppose dark raisins would do. Sounds delicious. I am going to try this, warm with some Birds Custard. I have found Birds in Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

These recipes sound terrific. As soon as the weather cools I may try them. Too hot to turn on oven right now.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

uk betty said:


> I haven't found currants here but I suppose dark raisins would do. Sounds delicious. I am going to try this, warm with some Birds Custard. I have found Birds in Piggly Wiggly.


Ooh, perfect! All I have is an empty Birds tin I bought on eBay! :-o


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

according to WIKIPEDIA it is like pumpkin pie spice

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixed_spice

and you can buy corn flour in almost every store in the hispanic section of the store


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

McOzzy72 said:


> according to WIKIPEDIA it is like pumpkin pie spice
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixed_spice


Thanks for that!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the family recipes!
They sound delicious!!
Will be trying them for Christmas!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks for sharing the family recipes!
> They sound delicious!!
> Will be trying them for Christmas!


Seemed a shame not to put them out in the world! Handwritten is going the way of the dodo bird!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Seemed a shame not to put them out in the world! Handwritten is going the way of the dodo bird!


Yes, that is so true!!
I still have the recipes I wrote when I was in School in a little book!
They are recipes of my grandmother, aunts and many people who are no longer with us!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> Yes, that is so true!!
> I still have the recipes I wrote when I was in School in a little book!
> They are recipes of my grandmother, aunts and many people who are no longer with us!


That's a treasure!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Stop the presses. I just got an email from my mom saying Grandma wrote the boiled fruit recipe on a bar coaster while they were having a pint at a pub, and she just _may_ have left out the mixed fruit. I looked up "boiled fruit cake," and this link is probably a more reliable source than the handwritten version! Sorry about that! (And now it is becoming a _little_ more like traditional fruitcake.)
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5824/nans-boiled-fruit-cake


----------

